# Saugeye and Walleye



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

I know very little about fishing for saugeye and walleye. Have dedicated myself to learning how to fish for them this year. Any pointers for an ol' bass fisherman? Any help appreciated. What baits, depth, etc? What to do this time of year? Heading to Seneca Lake Friday.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

grubs on jigheads ,gulp minnows/ grubs and i have seen alot of people using twitch baits along shore when they move up shallower may also try trolling with bottom bouncers


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Drag stuff slow on the bottom is there I'd start. Maintaining bottom contact or at least being close seems to be a key component.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We found some Saturday snapping vibes in 2-5 fow.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

rayscott said:


> I know very little about fishing for saugeye and walleye. Have dedicated myself to learning how to fish for them this year. Any pointers for an ol' bass fisherman? Any help appreciated. What baits, depth, etc? What to do this time of year? Heading to Seneca Lake Friday.


Anybody, who's interested in sauger, saugeyes etc,,,, NEEDS to read this whole conversation,,,,, lol, & do everything that Fishslim & Foxpro says,,,,, anyway, it's where I go to LEARN!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/finding-and-determining-a-saugeye-spot.289137/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Doboy said:


> Anybody, who's interested in sauger, saugeyes etc,,,, NEEDS to read this whole conversation,,,,, lol, & do everything that Fishslim & Foxpro says,,,,, anyway, it's where I go to LEARN!
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/finding-and-determining-a-saugeye-spot.289137/


doboy you missed one
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rainy-night-bite-jerks-limit.133673/


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> doboy you missed one
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rainy-night-bite-jerks-limit.133673/


Ray. I can tell you this. I use Berkley flicker shads in the #05 series which a re 2 in in length and run to about 11 ft in depth. I use them along rocky bank areas and high wall bank areas. If you know the lake you know where they are. Also any humps such as around the little island. I troll with them at appx. 2 MPH. I fished the lake many times last year and I can honestly say I never got skunked. I have tried many different colors and most of the darker colors seem to work best. Still have several colors not used yet. Hope this helps. Maybe I'll see you on the lake. I'm retired and try to go during the week. Less congestion. Blue G3 with 150 Yamaha.

Snuff


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

snuff1 said:


> Ray. I can tell you this. I use Berkley flicker shads in the #05 series which a re 2 in in length and run to about 11 ft in depth. I use them along rocky bank areas and high wall bank areas. If you know the lake you know where they are. Also any humps such as around the little island. I troll with them at appx. 2 MPH. I fished the lake many times last year and I can honestly say I never got skunked. I have tried many different colors and most of the darker colors seem to work best. Still have several colors not used yet. Hope this helps. Maybe I'll see you on the lake. I'm retired and try to go during the week. Less congestion. Blue G3 with 150 Yamaha.
> 
> Snuff


Thank you very much for the tip. It gives me a good starting point.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The info given here and links to other threads is a gold mine for someone wanting to learn. You won't find more qualified help than some of the people here on OGF. There is a ton of reading material here from old posts and threads on the subject. The advice and tips given by Fishslim and others will undoubtedly up your odds. As a general rule in spring time, I start looking for both saugeye and walleye in shallow water on wind blown points and back bays where the water is warmer than the main lake. Places still close to the deeper main channels. The bait is there and so are the eyes. Willow bushes and tree tops hold many different species this time of year including walleye and saugeye. If no action work your way deeper in those same areas. Flicker shads, Shad Raps, blade baits, spoons, rubber swim baits such as Joshy's, and standard jig/minnow or twister tail combos all can work very well. Change colors often also. Some days they are like that.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I would add that the big joshy swimbaits have been very good to me for catching saugeye. I've caught more than with livebait almost every time I've gone out. I'd recommend ordering some of those. I also like the flickr shads alot as well. Spillways are also a great area to catch them.. the one in my pic is a 24" that I caught at the Salt Fork spillway.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

PM me if you want some spots to try on Seneca. I am not an expert but I have never had a bad trip fishing for eyes at Seneca in spring...or anytime acutally.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Drag stuff slow on the bottom is there I'd start. Maintaining bottom contact or at least being close seems to be a key component.


X 2.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

mlkostur said:


> PM me if you want some spots to try on Seneca. I am not an expert but I have never had a bad trip fishing for eyes at Seneca in spring...or anytime acutally.[/QU


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

I have had some great bass and cats trips on Seneca over the years. Good fishery. Watched the saugeye fisherman and have always wanted to learn.

Off work tomorrow. Thinking about hooking the boat up in the morning and heading that way.


----------

